# 35# Green Anchor



## FloatnFish (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a VERY lightly used 35# Green Anchor (pyramid style) that I bought last year for a last minute Smith trip, after I had loaned mine out. It has seen exactly 5 days of use.

Purchased from DRE for $155. Asking $110.

I'm in the Boulder, CO area.









Green Anchors Pyramid Style Green Anchor 35lb Fishing at Down River Equipment


Green Anchors Pyramid Style Green Anchor 35lb Fishing at Down River Equipment




www.downriverequip.com


----------



## C_andersen3421 (Aug 20, 2019)

I would be interested in purchasing the anchor from you and am in Denver. I'll send you a PM with my contact information.


----------

